# *.gif zu groß? ladezeiten zu lang! ändern! wie?



## subzero (20. September 2003)

Hoi meine lieben tutorials.de Freunde,..

Meine Homepage Version 7.0 ist fertig (seid gut 2 Wochen).
Die Ladezeiten gehen fast ins unermessliche!

Erstellt mit PS 7.0

Ich habe (leider, es ging nicht anders) die Page komplett grafisch erstellt, (fast) kein HTML Text inhalt. 
Mein Speicher vorgehen sah so aus:
 - Datei\Für Web speichern...
 - Fertig 

Ich habe also überhaupt nichts justiert.
Meine Frage, was könnte man also dort einstellen, das die Qualität der Bilder erhalten bleibt, alleridngs die Ladezeiten sich verkürzen!
Am webspace kann es nicht liegen, der ist (eigentlich) super YWS .

Habe beim Splash schon ein Preload eingebunden, dachte mir vielleicht hilft das. Naja einwenig aber nicht viel 

Wäre jetzt also sehr klasse wenn jemand hier diesbezüglich mehr Ahnung hätte 
Danke schön
und in diesem Sinne, wer mir Hilft kriegt ein Lutscher (darf sich den hier bei mir abholen) 

subzero


----------



## chibisuke (20. September 2003)

hmm... echt schwer zu sagen was man da machen kann... nun ich kann dir nur empfehlen erstmal gif zu lassen und jpg zu benutzen, da kannste die kompression anpassen wies dir passt, und damit noch das letzte raus hohlen... ansonsten kannst du nur preload machen... also alle bilder im voraus laden, dadurch wird es um einiges schneller... sollten bis zu 100% und mehr drin sein...

ansonsten.. hmm.. steig auf PNG um... PNG ermöglicht es das bild anzuzeigen bevor es volständig geladen ist...

das bild wird zuerst extrem grobpixelig dargestellt, und wenn dann wieder neue daten geladen sind wird es immer feiner bis es fertig is, das hebt zumindest mal des optischen eindruck den der user bekommt während er wartet...


----------



## Michael Och (20. September 2003)

Hi

Entweder du versuchst es mal mit Googlen, also zb einen Converter suchen,
oder wenn du Flash MX oder Flash5 hast kannste folgendes machen, dein Bild Inportieren, sei es .jpg oder .gif, dann stellst du die fps so auf 8 und exportierst die so klein wies geht als Movie, oder als Bild, dann wird es Massive kleiner als mit Photoshop.

PS: Wo bleibt mein Lolli? . Wenn du es nicht hast und nirgends einen Converter findest, dann schick mir das/die Bild/er mal, vielleicht kann ich dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Mythos007 (20. September 2003)

Um Dir effizient weiterhelfen zu können würde ich gerne mal einen Blick
auf Deine bisherig erstellte Webseite werfen … wo finde ich denn die ?


----------



## farblos (21. September 2003)

hmm, ich an deiner stelle würde doch etwas an der qualität drehen. 
wenn du manuel in PS über ImageReady hingehst und im .gif einzelne farb-töne löscht, leidet die qualität nicht wirklich darunter. doch so kannst du die größe etwas geringer bekommen. 
oder du gehst, wie schon vorgeschlagen auf .jpg über. 
doch auch da würde ich dir vorschlagen etwas an der qualität zu schrauben. 

denn bedenke immer das es noch leute geben soll die ein 56k modem haben.


----------



## subzero (21. September 2003)

LOL @ Mythos,...
Unter jedem meiner postings ist der "WWW" Button 

Möchte doch nicht das Forum mit meinen URL's vollspammen!
Allerdings muss man sich gedulden meine URL von denic.de auf HOLD gesetzt wurde Weitere Info's hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials133385.html

Wahrscheinlich mit etwas glück heute wieder online, vielleicht aber auch nicht!
In diesem Sinne, sorry!


----------



## Trinity X (21. September 2003)

*in PS erstellen, mit*

Hi,
dein Problem der - trotz eingestellter Kompressionsalgorithmen - zu grossen Bilder liegt unter anderem daran, das PS mit dem eigentlichen Bild zusätzliche "Begleitinformationen" abspeichert, die die Datei leider unnötig vergrössern. Um diesen Umstand zu ändern kannst du entweder zu professionellen Programmen wie Macromedia Fireworks greifen, oder du legst innerhalb von Photoshop im Bereich "für Web speichern" noch ein wenig Hand an. Möglichkeiten zur Verringerung der Dateigrösse gibt es z.B. bei der Anzahl der Farben (256 max.), die du so weit wie möglich verringern solltest, beim Farbreduktionsalgorithmus und beim Dithering (Reduzierung des "Treppeneffektes"). Probiere ein wenig mit den Möglichkeiten herum und du wirst ein gutes Ergebnis bei relativ kleiner Dateigrösse erzielen.
Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Mythos007 (21. September 2003)

> zu grossen Bilder liegt unter anderem daran, das PS mit dem eigentlichen Bild zusätzliche "Begleitinformationen" abspeichert, die die Datei leider unnötig vergrössern



@ trinity - welche Informationen meinst Du genau?


----------



## Hercules (21. September 2003)

@chibisuke: Das mit dem gif lassen und Jpg benutzen ist vollkommener Schwachsinn...

Also für Grafiken immer gif benutzen -- hier kannst du den Speicherbedarf durch eine kleinere Farbtabelle und durch Diffusion beeinflussen. Wnn du z.B eine Grafik hast, die eigentlich nur aus 3 Farben bestaht, dann erstellst du eine Farbtabelle mit ca 6 Farben oder wenn sie nur farbige Fläachen hat dann im Idealfall 3 Farben. Das ganze kannst du auf jedes Slice einzeln anwenden. Grafiken in verschiedeenen Formaten zu speichern  (eine Grafik die durch mehrere Slices geteilt ist) ist absolut abzuraten, denn wenn du einen Teil JPG und den anderen in gif speicherst, dann bekommst du Farbunterschiede.

Für Bilder benutzt du selbstverständlich Jpg.


----------



## Trinity X (22. September 2003)

Mythos007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ trinity - welche Informationen meinst Du genau?



Hi Mythos, 
ich meinte in diesem Fall eher auf *.jpg oder *.psd bezogene Daten wie Thumbnail-Infos, Exif-Daten, Farbprofil-Informationen oder Kommentare.
Zugegeben, auf das GIF-Format nicht passend...
Trotz allem bin ich *nicht* der Meinung von Hercules. Auch wenn die Meinungen über Web-Grafikformate sehr unterschiedlich sein mögen, halte ich es für kontraproduktiv sich
a) so über den sicher gut gemeinten Beitrag eines anderen zu echauffieren und
b) diese höchst persönliche Auffassung als allgemeingültig zu verkaufen.
Abhängigkeiten wie "sind Tranzparenzen erforderlich oder nicht" oder "liegt der Schwerpunkt auf Grafiken oder eventuell auf Bildern mit vielen Farbnuancen" sind für die Wahl des geeignetsten Speicherformates mit entscheidend.
Es gibt mittlerweile genügend Tools, die die Datenmenge bei *.jpg Dateien durch das Entfernen der von mir oben genannten Zusatzinformationen noch zusätzlich zur selbst gewählten Kompressionsrate verkleinern können. Die Ladezeiten bei Webseiten werden dabei auf ein Minimum verkürzt und das auch noch mit qualitativ hochwertigen Grafiken.
Ein Beispiel für so ein Programm ist der JPEG-Cleaner von Rainbow Software, der diese Aufgabe auf Wunsch auch stapelweise erledigt. (übrigens Freeware)
Der Download-Link ist HIER

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## subzero (22. September 2003)

Also der vorschlag von Trinity X hört sich für meine Ohren gut an, allerdings funktioniert meine Domain immer nocht nicht! D.h. ich kanne s nicht testen und muss warten! Danke für die vielen Kommentare

@ Trinity X, Ich bewundere deine sehr delitiöse Wortwahl


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2003)

Hi,

zum Thema GIF-Optimierung hab ich ein Videotutorial gemacht, dass evtl.
hilfreich sein könnte. Schau es dir einfach mal an. Schließlich geht es bei der
Optimierung der Dateigrößen im GIF-Format im Wesentlichen um die Farbpalette
und deren Minimierung.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77755.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## subzero (22. September 2003)

Hoi, jetzt ist der Webspace online, wenn ihr euch es angucken möchtet! Page ist noch nicht fertig, bitte nicht meckern!


----------



## Mark (23. September 2003)

Hi!

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob's um die aktuelle Site ging, aber alleine die Optimierung auf 32 Farben mit ImageReady, ohne weitere Spielereien schrumpft die Site von 288kb auf 175kb!
Würdest Du hinzu Dein Table nicht nur anhand der benötigten Links, sondern auch im Bezug auf Farbflächen "slicen", könntest Du einiges mit "BGCOLOR=#FF0000" lösen! "links_rand.gif" kannst Du Dir so außerdem sparen -> TD BG auf rot und den "spacer.gif" um das TD zu füllen...

Also, ich möchte die nette Diskussion über "Zusatzinformationen" von irgendwelchen Files nicht unterbrechen, aber vorher gibt es noch etliche Möglichkeiten, die viel grundsätzlicher sind...


----------



## Gaara (24. September 2003)

Hi...

Nach meinen Erfahrungen bringt es meist sehr viel die Dateien als .jpg bei Qualität 75 und bei "für Webspeichern" zu speichern (deutsch  )

Außerdem ist dein Skateboard-Wall im  Portfolio garnicht komprimiert und über ein 1MB groß. Sowas muss eigentlich auch nicht sein.

Cya


----------



## man man (10. Februar 2004)

*Re: in PS erstellen, mit*



> _Original geschrieben von Trinity X _
> *Um diesen Umstand zu ändern kannst du entweder zu professionellen Programmen wie Macromedia Fireworks greifen... *



Ähm... Photoshop ist in deinen Augen nicht professionell? Hast du da vielleicht irgendwas verpasst? Das ist absoluter Profi-Standard! Auch sonst muss ich sagen das dieser gesamte Post irgendwie durchsetzt ist mit nicht so gloreichen Informationen. Eigentlich wurde jedes Standard-Format in diesem Post schon dreimal genannt und jedes davon mindestens einmal als bestes... Wie soll sich denn da jemand für eins entscheiden? Naja, wie auch immer... Ich sage, dass es ganz auf die momentane Arbeit ankommt welches Format am ehesten verwendet werden sollte.
Und wer von JPG abrät und GIF vobehaltlos empfiehlt (oder andersrum) hat wohl den Unterschied noch nicht so recht verstanden.


----------



## Hercules (10. Februar 2004)

So sehe ich das auch, aber trotzdem ist dieses Thema glaub ich gegessen....


Naja --  dein  "mit nicht so gloreichen Informationen" will ich mal überhöhrt haben!
Ich habe eine klare Info über JPG und GIF gegeben. Bevor du sowas Pstest, bitte den kompletten thread durchlesen.



Grüße,
Herkules


----------

